# Spirit's $9 Club Worth It?



## LouiseG (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm sure this has been addressed somewhere on here before, but I've not seen it and can't find it anywhere, so here goes.

Does anyone belong to the Spirit $9 Club?  How does it work?  Is it worth the $59 annual fee?  Would you recommend it to a friend?  We often have to fly Spirit to Detroit base on schedule and/or price and would like to save some money on our travel expenses.

All input on this topic will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cbm32 (Sep 14, 2011)

I have it and have had a hard time making it work very well.  Plus they charge for everything...including even your 1st carry on.

However, if you apply for their credit card you get a free $9 fare club membership with it.  This is what I did and it works fine.  You just have to use the credit card once a month to keep the $9 fare club active.  So I have one bill I pay with it every month and then pay off the balance on the card every month so I pay not interest.

So....if you get it that way it is a no lose situation as long as you make sure you are not paying more for the flight after the add on fees than you can get if for someplace else.


----------



## siesta (Sep 14, 2011)

Cant speak for your location. But if you fly from chicago to fort lauderdale alot and can travel last minute and/or on weekdays it can be worth it to some folks.


----------



## ondeadlin (Sep 14, 2011)

I live in Southeast Michigan, the home of Spirit, and have flown them a fair amount in the past.  The past few years, though, I've just found that the negatives have come to far outweigh the positives.  They nickle and dime you to death.  Their equipment is often dirty.  The staff is mediocre at best.  And they are prone to last-minute cancellations, particularly at busy travel times.  

I've just come to the conclusion it's worth it to pay a little bit more and get a much more reliable and enjoyable experience.

Sometimes even the cheapest fare just isn't worth it.


----------



## GeraldineT (Sep 14, 2011)

Love Spirit.  We fly them out of Atlantic City NJ.  It is a small airport 45 minutes from our house.  With 3 little kids we find that the small airport is a huge plus.  Not only is it closer than Newark but parking is 1/2 the price and no hassles like in Newark.  Yes their planes are older.  And they do charge for extras but when you pay $268 for a family of 4 to fly round trip to Florida you don't mind paying the $72 for luggage.  If we flew out of newark it would be $268 per person but the luggage would be free.  Not a deal in my book   We have never found any issues with the staff and have been flying them for about 8 or 9 years now.  I think people need to realize that they are an off price airline and you get what you pay for.  For a 2 hour flight I am not looking for luxury.  I'll save the money where I can and use it to enjoy my vacation.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 14, 2011)

You could not pay me to fly Spirit. I do not care if they've "corrected" any problems.
If I want assurance that I'll get to where I need to be, I'd even fly Delta, for more. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Kay H (Sep 14, 2011)

I also belong.  AC airport is close to my home.  I use their credit card and it pays the annual fee.  You can board first and get a discount on your luggage if you join the $9 club. I'm flying to LAX on ff miles in 1 1/2 weeks.


----------



## memereDoris (Sep 15, 2011)

We use Spirit whenever we go to Florida.  We have only had a problem once.  We were delayed because of a mechanical issue.  They put us up in a nice room and paid our meals.  They treated us very well.

They have changed some of their itineraries so we won't get to use them as much as before.

For the price, on short trips, we will definitely keep flying with Spirit.


----------



## LouiseG (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the opinions, but you are still not answering my questions -
1. Is it worth the $59?
2. How does this work?  
3. Do they send e-mails with $9 fares?
 I appreciate your responses, but I need answers.  
Thanks


----------



## Kay H (Sep 15, 2011)

LouiseG said:


> Thanks for all the opinions, but you are still not answering my questions -
> 1. Is it worth the $59?
> 2. How does this work?
> 3. Do they send e-mails with $9 fares?
> ...




Louise, 
Responses #2 and #7 say that responder get free membership by using  credit card once a month. Neither pays the $59 so I guess they find that worth it.


How it works.  Notifications are emailed when $9 fare is available.

Yes they send emails.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## GeraldineT (Sep 15, 2011)

I think the is it worth it question is subjective.  For my family of 5 it is totally worth it.  But we can fly on off days and seasons when the $9 fares of typically offered.  If you are one person and only travel during spring break on Saturday's then it may not be for you.  You do not need to sign up until you are ready to book a flight and you can sign up for the email specials even if you are not a member.  Also the specials are always available to see on their website.  In addition to the savings on fares there is also savings on luggage.  Which again may or may not be worth it to you depending on how often you travel and the number of people in your party.  Plus for us flying spirit puts us in an airport that is closer to home, easier to maneuver with 3 small children and offers a parking savings of about $75 a week.


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 15, 2011)

I would rather take a Greyhound bus than Spirit, $9 fares included. No way I would pay $59 for the ability to fly a terrible airline. This is from a person who thinks Delta is a pretty good airline so you can compare my perspective.  

Cheers


----------

